# Neues form-Fenster nach Klick auf Button



## UrsaMajor (22. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ein recht neuer in Szene. Ich habe mir ein kleines Programm gebastelt, dass der Dateien speichert und sammelt (art db). So jetzt soll wenn ich auf weiter klicke ein neues fenster kommen also ein neues form wie man das so kennt von irgendwelchen Installationsroutinen. Dort sollen dann wieder Daten eingegeben werden. Meine Frage nun wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen, dass ich so einen weiter button auf die reihe bekomme das danach die neue eingabeseite erscheint? Nutze den Borland c++ Builder 1.0 Standart. Wäre über eine etwas genauere Beschreibung sehr dankbar.


Gruß
UrsaMajor


----------



## MBDealer (22. März 2005)

*Re: neues form fenster nach klick auf weiter*

Hallo,

  du erstellst einfach deine Forms und rufst für den "weiter"-Button folgenden Code auf:


```
Form2->Show();
  Form1->Hide();
```
 
  beim nächsten Fenster so:


```
Form3->Show();
  Form2->Hide();
```
 
  und so weiter.


----------



## UrsaMajor (22. März 2005)

*Re: neues form fenster nach klick auf weiter*

Hi,

danke erstmal. Noch eine Frage dazu. Wenn ich ein neues Formular erstelle. Dann erstellt er doch automatisch eine neue Exe oder? Ich meine ich muss doch dann auch das ganze als neues Projekt speichern oder kann ich einfach so irgendwie ein neues Formular anlegen im gleichen Projekt?

Gruß
Ursa Major


----------



## MBDealer (22. März 2005)

*Re: neues form fenster nach klick auf weiter*

Hallo,

 nein du musst nicht jedesmal ein neues Projekt anlegen du kannst unter Datei->Neu->Formular ein neues Formular erzeugen. Du musst nur die Unit.h datei includen von dem alten Formular bzw. vom neuen damit du auch auf die Daten zugreifen kannst ...


----------



## UrsaMajor (22. März 2005)

*Re: neues form fenster nach klick auf weiter*

Okay, danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Hmm, ich glaube ich stelle mich zu blöd an. Habe jetzt die unit dateien includet. Jetzt kann ich auf den hide show button klicken aber dann bekomme ich den fehler das es eine zugriffsverletzung gibt?


----------



## MBDealer (22. März 2005)

*Re: neues form fenster nach klick auf weiter*

Hallo,

 bei mir laeuft es ohne Probleme. Kannst du vieleicht den Code posten oder zippen und anhängen ?


----------



## UrsaMajor (22. März 2005)

*Re: neues form fenster nach klick auf weiter*

Hi, 

hat sich gerade erledigt. Geht. Hatte vergessen den mist zu speichern. Nicht lachen passiert.


----------



## UrsaMajor (22. März 2005)

*Re: neues form fenster nach klick auf weiter*

Achso,

eine Sache noch. Wie kann ich es machen. Wenn ich auf beenden klicke. Das alle Fenster geschlossen werden?


----------



## MBDealer (22. März 2005)

*Re: neues form fenster nach klick auf weiter*

Hallo,

 du musst das Hauptform in der Regel Form1mit:


```
Form1->Close();
```
 
 schließen.


----------



## UrsaMajor (22. März 2005)

*Re: neues form fenster nach klick auf weiter*

Genau das habe ich auch schon versucht. Geht aber nicht!


----------



## MBDealer (22. März 2005)

*Re: neues form fenster nach klick auf weiter*

Hallo,

 du musst das Unit der Form1 auch in dem FormX includen wo du den beenden Button eingesetzt hast und speichern nicht vergessen  Sollte eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## UrsaMajor (22. März 2005)

*Re: neues form fenster nach klick auf weiter*

Sehr komisch. Habe ich eigentlich gemacht. Naja mal sehen. Vielen Dank. Auf jedenfall.


----------



## absoluteranfänger (18. April 2010)

Stell ich mich zu blöd an
wenn ich auf Datei Neu Formular drücke öffnet sich noch eine unit1.cpp, wie kann ich diese jetzt so verändern, das mein gegenwärtiges Projekt darauf zugreifen kann?


----------

